# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  iCamera Keep, security camera, iSmart Alarm, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iSmart Alarm, Inc.

"The iCamera KEEP - HD Video from iSmartAlarm" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

iSmartAlarm - iPhone-controlled, intelligent home security systems 

Published on Feb 19, 2013




> There are lots of options for home security services and "smarthome" products, but what we have always noticed is that a) They usually come with long-term contracts and monthly fees, b) They are expensive to buy and to have installed, and c) The amount of actual "control" the user has is limited by whichever big corporation makes the product and runs the monitoring center.

----------


## Airicist

iSmartAlarm - Protect Your World 

Published on Nov 27, 2013




> We are a company of home-renters and home-owners. We are people with families and we are single men and women. We have pets. We have children. We have a lot of things we care about. We have had our homes broken into, and we have had our belongings stolen. We have realized we left the windows open after crawling into bed, and we have worried we forgot to close and lock the door after leaving the house to go to work. We love technology, and we need safety. We don't want to pay for monthly monitoring center or service fees, and we have no interest in signing 3-year contracts.
> 
> This is where the iSmartAlarm comes in. No monthly fees, no contracts - You have complete control and visibility of your home, family, and stuff from anywhere in the world using your iPhone, iPad or Android phone.

----------


## Airicist

iCamera KEEP - HD Home Security from iSmartAlarm

Published on Sep 29, 2014




> The new iCamera KEEP, the next evolution of security monitoring and visibility, is on pre-sale now on Indiegogo. The iCamera KEEP is designed to work with the iSmartAlarm Home Security System or as a stand-alone Wi-Fi device. With a 1280x720 resolution, motion and sound detection, and free on-demand streaming video control and cloud-storage, the iCamera KEEP provides comprehensive home visibility with no monthly fees and no contracts.
> 
> The motorized unit allows for wide range pan-tilt, night vision, multiple user support, as well as multi-iCamera support. Users will receive text, phone call, email, and push notifications on their smartphones in case of emergency or user-defined rules and conditions.

----------


## Airicist

iSmartAlarm's new camera sets out to secure the smart home 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> For $150, the iCamera Keep looks like a promising addition to one of our favorite security systems.


"iSmartAlarm iCamera Keep review: A promising little camera with a lot of room to grow"

by Ry Crist
 January 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Learn about the iCamera KEEP

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> The iCamera KEEP HD video home security camera is designed to work as a Wi-Fi security camera, and also in conjunction with the iSmartAlarm Home Security System. With 1280x720 HD resolution, motion and sound detection, 4x digital zoom, and on-demand streaming video control and free cloud video storage, the iCamera KEEP provides comprehensive home visibility with no monthly fees and no contracts. The motorized base allows for wide range pan and tilt, IR lights provide high resolution night vision, and the system allows multi-iCamera support for visibility of the whole home through a simple-to-use app. The iCamera KEEP is AC-powered and can be quickly and easily mounted on a wall or set on a shelf or table.

----------

